# Zip Tie Moss Tree



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

I've wanted to create a moss tree ever since I've see various pictures of them online. But I've never been able to come up with the right piece of driftwood with enough branches to get the moss started on. So today while getting all the aquarium chores done I thought I'd just zip tie the branches where I wanted them and below are the images of what I came up with. This is destined for a new 1 foot cube tank. It stands about 9" tall and the base will be buried in the substrate.



















Questions are do you think that this will work okay? What type of moss would be the best to use? I have Java, Taiwan, and Flame Moss. Also I've got some stringy moss on the way. Should I use just one kind of moss or several? If I want the moss to get a good stronghold should I use CO2 and ferts? Finally want sort of light and wattages would you use over a one foot cube tank to grow out the tree?

I didn't want to put this in the tank until I tied the moss onto it, also I'm leak testing the tank and filter before setting up the hard scape.

TIA


----------



## tunerz (Feb 15, 2010)

Great idea, keep us update on it


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd only use one kind of moss. Use the type of which you prefer the growth pattern. Each mentioned have different growth patterns. You moss is gonna have to get pretty dense to cover up the big knot on the top. CO2 and ferts will make it grow quicker and fuller. Keep trimming it so it will be nice and branchy. Good luck!


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

I've decided to use Taiwan moss for the tree. Here's a picture right after I tied the moss on and placed it in the tank.










I am using CO2 in the tank, what sort of other fertilizers would help to give this a good start. No critters in the tank yet so I do have the CO2 level up a bit. Might try to start a Journal for this tank, haven't really done that before but it could keep me better focused. Plus I don't really know what to do with the rest of the tank. I want to keep it simple and I'm thinking of using different mosses.


----------



## carlstreeter (Aug 26, 2009)

I think Taiwan was a good choice. If you aggressively prune it a few times once it gets going, I think this is going to look very, very cool.

I may have to try something like this with the weeping moss I just got...


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Where did you get weeping moss?


----------



## carlstreeter (Aug 26, 2009)

From a hobbyist on another forum.

I know there are a ton of reports of people not getting true weeping moss, so at this point, all I know is that I got something which was sold as weeping moss. 

As best as I can tell from pictures, the leaf structure is correct, so we'll see. Based on experience with other mosses, I won't know much of anything for a couple of months.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Let me know if it's true weeping moss and have any for sale.


----------



## carlstreeter (Aug 26, 2009)

I didn't get much, so it will be at least a few months of growing + propagating to get to critical mass.

If I execute my new tank plan successfully, I'll actually have several types of moss to sell together. And I'll have to to recoup some of the shipping charges for all the different varieties of moss.


----------



## carlstreeter (Aug 26, 2009)

To get back on topic, Aquadean, please post pics of this as it grows in. I love the concept, and I'd like to see what it really turns into.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

update?


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

I've started a journal about this tank so check it out for updated pictures of the tree. Just posted the pics of the tree after 2 weeks it is coming along nice.


----------

